# CPU Auslastung anzeigen unter XP



## johnmclaine (7. August 2008)

hallo zusammen...

ich hätte da mal ne kurze frage. bei vista gibt es bei der sidebar so schöne gadgets, womit ich mir zb die prozzi-auslastung anzeigen lassen kann.
nun meine frage, kennt jemand ein solches proggi für xp? gegoogelt habe ich das thema schon, nix gefunden. habe aber vieleicht nicht den richtigen suchbegriff eingegeben.

würd mich über eine info freuen.

greed mclaine


----------



## JonnyB1989 (7. August 2008)

Probiers mal mit dem Rianmeter oder mit DesktopX elementen von Wincustomize. Da müsste für dich was dabei sein oder du probierst Thoosje Sidebar für XP.

EDIT: War schneller :p


----------



## Special_Flo (7. August 2008)

Sowas gibt es!!
einmal von yahoo......
Ich Bin ein LINK
und dann noch einmal von Thoosje
noch ein link

mfg Special_Flo


----------



## johnmclaine (7. August 2008)

klingt gut...danke.
welchen könnt ihr empfehlen???


----------



## theLamer (11. August 2008)

desktop sidebar
wenn da googlest, bekommst was. Hab auch sowas noch auf ner alten PCGH-DVD, wo das thema WIndows XP tunen war. 
Meins heißt....desktop sidebar

Also viel spaß dabei


----------



## theLamer (11. August 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> desktop sidebar
> 
> Meins heißt....desktop sidebar
> 
> Also viel spaß dabei


 

Hab noch n besseres gefunden ebenfalls DVD-inhalt gewesen iwann und zwar "DOT WIDGET"
vielleicht ebenfalls mal nach dl googeln


----------



## kmf (20. August 2008)

Wie wärs den mit dem stinknormalen Windows Task-Manager? _Strg-Alt-Entf_ drücken, dann auf Task-Manager klicken. Haken einfügen bei _Ausblenden, wenn minimiert_. Zu finden unter Optionen. Danach auf das Minus oben rechts vom Dialogfenster klicken und es erscheint ganz rechts unten in Taskleiste ein grünes Icon. Wenn du mit dem Mauszeiger draufzeigst, wird die CPU-Auslastung in % angezeigt.


----------



## radian (24. August 2008)

Die desktop sidebar gefällt mir auch ganz gut


----------

